# Living Expenses/Budget (single)



## gpetro (Nov 15, 2013)

I am planing on relocating to Dubai by myself, and have pretty much decided I would like to live in the Marina area (1 bed room)........so I am looking for some overall expenses/budget information from all the expats on the ground.

I have been combing the web and found a ton of useful information in regards to expenses/budgets, but I would like to get some up to date information straight from some of you.........

First off a quick question about renting......I see all the listed apartments. Do most landlords only accept their listed prices/rent, or is it typical to negotiate?

Average Expenses:
1) Electric
2) Internet
3) Mobil phone service
4) Groceries (eat in 5 nights a week)
5) Average price/meal.....local rest.
6) Renters Insurance
7) Cable TV
8) Car insurance

Any up to date information would be greatly appreciated! And any additional items I might be missing that are specific to Dubai?

Greg


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

*expense*

below my response



gpetro said:


> I am planing on relocating to Dubai by myself, and have pretty much decided I would like to live in the Marina area (1 bed room)........so I am looking for some overall expenses/budget information from all the expats on the ground.
> 
> I have been combing the web and found a ton of useful information in regards to expenses/budgets, but I would like to get some up to date information straight from some of you.........
> 
> ...


----------



## gpetro (Nov 15, 2013)

Berliner,

Thanks for the detailed response! As far a eating out......I always enjoy eating a small local ethnic restaurants. I am not really sure what is available, just not the typical western fast food places!


----------



## Julep (Jul 31, 2011)

Dining out can be as (in)expensive as you want it to be. Restaurants in the Marina predominately cater to western expatriates and tourists so a meal on JBR is likely to cost more than in some other parts of town. For the sake of comparison take the chicken biryani at Zafran in the Marina which costs aed52 and the same dish costs aed16 from 800Thali in JLT.


----------



## CptMike (Dec 4, 2013)

If a studio is 40.000 per year. How much can you usually negotiate? 

5%

10%?


----------



## gpetro (Nov 15, 2013)

CptMike said:


> If a studio is 40.000 per year. How much can you usually negotiate?
> 
> 5%
> 
> 10%?


Thanks Mike! I appreciate the information!


----------



## CptMike (Dec 4, 2013)

gpetro said:


> Thanks Mike! I appreciate the information!


You're welcome!
But actually I was asking


----------



## gpetro (Nov 15, 2013)

CptMike said:


> You're welcome!
> But actually I was asking


I am sorry......I have been working straight through the night


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

if a landlord is asking 40,000 you *might* get him down a couple thousand but usually only if you offer to pay in less cheques. so if he is asking for 2 cheques, he may demand one for a discount.


----------



## CptMike (Dec 4, 2013)

sammylou said:


> if a landlord is asking 40,000 you *might* get him down a couple thousand but usually only if you offer to pay in less cheques. so if he is asking for 2 cheques, he may demand one for a discount.


So 5% is the target. Good to know!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Regarding this bit:

"3) Mobil phone service 100 free international minutes, 100 local minutes, 50 international SMS, 50 national SMS per month for AED 100"

Is there a new deal out ? (genuine question). As far as I know all of the above mentioned features would make it more than a 100 a month ...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Regarding this bit:
> 
> "3) Mobil phone service 100 free international minutes, 100 local minutes, 50 international SMS, 50 national SMS per month for AED 100"
> 
> Is there a new deal out ? (genuine question). As far as I know all of the above mentioned features would make it more than a 100 a month ...


Nope I have had this for at least two years and pay 100 AED sharp or a bit over if I pass my internet quota which is capped at 50M or 100M dont recall.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Nope I have had this for at least two years and pay 100 AED sharp or a bit over if I pass my internet quota which is capped at 50M or 100M dont recall.


Etisalat or du and is it prepaid or post paid ?


----------



## tomchubb (Dec 5, 2013)

A couple of other things to consider which often catch people out.

Utility Bills are known as DEWA (Dubai Electricity & Water Authority).
These differ between properties, but always include Electricity & Water.
More recently they include a Housing Fee which is supposed to be 5% of the annual rental amount.
Some also include A/C separately and this can get expensive during the summer months.

As others have said, you can eat out on the cheap or max out your credit cards!


----------



## tomchubb (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh yeah - in terms of negotiating with landlords - there are often several agents representing the same property.
I told several agents my MAXIMUM budget and when deciding to make an offer they said it was another 15K on top - complete waste of my time and very frustrating.
The estate agent (or real estate) market here annoys the hell out of me... :frusty:


----------

